# Kanger Subtank 25mm increased airflow mod



## Smokyg (26/2/15)

So after a lot of disappointment with Kanger releasing the Subtank Mini two days after i bought the original Subtank I decided that the reduced airflow in RBA mode is not going to cut it for me, although the standard OCC coils just didn't do it for me on a mech.. So the Modding journey begins here... 

What you will need :
1. Kanger Subtank 25mm 
2. Kanger Subtank mini RBA Deck
3. A hacksaw
4. A screwdriver

There arent much modding involved getting the Mini deck to work in the subtank. Apologies for not having photos of the critical mods but a simple explanation will have you vaping with massive air in no time... 

Step 1 :
Procure a Mini RBA deck

Step 2 :
Remove the positive pin out of the lower deck on the Subtank and turn it around so the shortened Mini RBA deck can make a connection (You will have to adjust your mod's pin to go in a bit deeper.)

Step 3 :
Saw 3.5mm off of your subtank's OCC top cap to prevent it from pushing in to deep into the RBA in turn pushing the coil and creating a short.

Step 4 :
Coil, wick, pill her up and vape like you have never vaped before...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/15)

Brilliant! Getting Subtank mini air out of a Subtank. Well done man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

